

Picturing the Future of Messaging: Twilio MMS Now Available on All US Numbers - jefflinwood
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/09/introducing-twilio-mms-nt.html

======
icebraining
MMS is the future of messaging? Hopefully not ;)

Personally, I don't think I've ever used them, even before mobile Internet. Is
it common in the US?

------
com_kieffer
Is there still a use case for MMS that isn't better served by facebook
mesenger, whatsapp, viber, ... ?

~~~
crystaln
You can send to any number, with just the phone number.

When developing an application for the general public, none of the services
you suggest come close to solving that problem.

~~~
gizzlon
> _You can send to any number, with just the phone number._

I don't think that works in practice, some / many people can't receive MMS. I
don't even know if I can, think it has to be set up on the phone to match the
carrier.. or something =/

Maybe it's different in the U.S.?

